# Ouch!!



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

well, last night me and some of my friends were playing hind and seek in our cars. very very fun. but anyways, i was in our local grocery store's parking lot with my headlights off when it happened. i was going around the side of the store when i hit a huge muther ****** curb. actually its a sidewalk that extend into the lot kind of off the regular sidewalk. the curb was very abrupt, about 1 foot high, then 3 feet long, and then drop off the other side which was 1 foot also. i was going between 10-15 mph. well, me and my other 2 friends in the car hit our heads on the ceiling and got the shit scared out of us. luckily, my car is freakin high with the 17's on so i didnt hit my front bumper. and somehow none of my four wheels bent, cracked, or nothin. but i did a number on my header and exhaust. damn that pissed me off but nothin real bad happened.


----------



## Spuddly8 (Oct 7, 2003)

Dude, you are lucky you didn't screw up a lot more than just your exhaust!!!


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

that kinda action would wreck half my car. you're very lucky!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

not good.....lol


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i know, im very fortunate. if my car was lowered at all... i dont wanna think of what would have happened, or with a body kit, and with a front mount intercooler. i woulda been on the virg of suicide.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm sorry, I just don't see the fun in such an activity. I know I do some stupid things, but that seems really dumb to me. You never know what or who you're going to hit...


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Hide and seek in cars....intelligence at its finest...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

HoloSkull said:


> *I'm sorry, I just don't see the fun in such an activity. I know I do some stupid things, but that seems really dumb to me. You never know what or who you're going to hit... *



seriously.....

and by saying you hit your heads on the ceiling, that gives me the impression you weren't wearing seatbelts......

DON'T BE RETARDED


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

we were wearing our seatbelts, 3 kids at my school died recently because they werent and and i make evryone that gets in my car wear there seatbelts. and the hide seek game. u just have to spot em. not tag them or anything. nevermind, it was dumb.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

ida played it.... just in a parking lot with no curbs


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Really, what else IS there to do in Idaho?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

lol, there isnt alot to do here. its pretty slow.


----------

